# Ohio Open 2011 - June 18th



## ShadenSmith (May 19, 2011)

June 18th - Columbus, Ohio.

Be there!

http://www.cubingusa.com/ohio2011/


----------



## blah (May 19, 2011)

olook 1001st post


----------



## collinbxyz (May 19, 2011)

silly.....


----------



## NeedReality (May 19, 2011)

I've been pretty lax about cubing lately, but I'll be there. Is Skewb a tentative event? I don't see it on the schedule but it's listed as an event (or is that just because it's unofficial?).


----------



## cincyaviation (May 19, 2011)

Oh, I will be there. 
EDIT: So i can get there at 10:30 if i'm not competing in magics?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 19, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> So i can get there at 10:30 if i'm not competing in magics?


You'll need to be there before 10:30 to register.


NeedReality said:


> Is Skewb a tentative event? I don't see it on the schedule.


During pyraminx. It'd be nice to have Skewb as an official event... we might be the first competition to have it as official if regulations change by then to include it as official by the competition.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 19, 2011)

yay :3 last year was fun.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 20, 2011)

I'll be there.

Ethan: You coming to this one?

Mike: We need to talk about meeting up after Dixon.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ethan: You coming to this one?.


 
Yessir.


----------



## Blake4512 (May 20, 2011)

I want to go to this soooo bad. 

I don't think I can go though :'(


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Yessir.


 
Maryland comp?


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 20, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Maryland comp?


 
This is a closer drive + 2 rounds of BLD + just as much 2x2/3x3/OH


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 20, 2011)

I understand. I'd go to that comp too. 2 rounds BLD + multi. Ugh.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 21, 2011)

Registered.


----------



## blah (May 21, 2011)

ohio comp events <3


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 28, 2011)

I plan on selling KOII stickers at this competition, so anyone that's interested please contact me. They're Cubesmith stickers with out logo instead of Cubesmith's. Very high quality. $3 for a set. All proceeds go towards my tuition .


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 30, 2011)

I'll be there. My first comp, I'm excited


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 30, 2011)

ShadenSmith said:


> I plan on selling KOII stickers at this competition, so anyone that's interested please contact me. They're Cubesmith stickers with out logo instead of Cubesmith's. Very high quality. $3 for a set. All proceeds go towards my tuition .


 
I'll take exactly 37.


----------



## emolover (May 30, 2011)

I will be there!!!!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> I will be there!!!!


 
Thanks to me ;D


----------



## emolover (Jun 2, 2011)

Would any be willing to sell there cube4you gigaminx for a cheap price if they have an mf8?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 4, 2011)

I will be willing to trade/sell the following at comp:

-Rubik's 4x4 (Disassembled) ($2)
-Rubik's 3x3 ($3) - Lubed
-V Cube 5 ($25) - Lubed and corner mod done
-V Cube 6 ($30)
-V Cube 7 ($35)

Prices are just suggestions. Contact me with any questions or to offer a different price. They are all in EXCELLENT condition, I have not solved them much at all. You can look at the comp for yourself (this is why they are close to the "new" price - still cheaper and you don't have to pay shipping).


----------



## radmin (Jun 5, 2011)

Any one want to buy a Lun Hui with the torpedos missing? They live in my GuHong now.


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone happen to have a spare 2x2 and a spare pyraminx that I could use? Both of mine just broke. I ordered new ones, but I'm trying to make sure that I have a safety net just in case they do not come in time.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 9, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Anyone happen to have a spare 2x2 and a spare pyraminx that I could use? Both of mine just broke. I ordered new ones, but I'm trying to make sure that I have a safety net just in case they do not come in time.


 
I have a spare 2x2. Only one pyraminx, but if yours doesn't arrive in time you can just borrow mine I guess  Or, my friend has like 3. I'll tell him to bring all of them so you can use one.


----------



## emolover (Jun 9, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I have a spare 2x2. Only one pyraminx, but if yours doesn't arrive in time you can just borrow mine I guess  Or, my friend has like 3. I'll tell him to bring all of them so you can use one.


 
YOU CANT MAKE ME DO ANYTHING!!!

But I would let someone use one of my pyraminx's or 2x2's. I have 3 QJ pyraminx's and for 2x2 I have both v-cubes, 2 shenshou, 2 lanlan, and a YJ I am borrowing from iEnjoyCubing. 

Does someone have a cube4you gigaminx they would sell?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 9, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Anyone happen to have a spare 2x2 and a spare pyraminx that I could use? Both of mine just broke. I ordered new ones, but I'm trying to make sure that I have a safety net just in case they do not come in time.


 
I have a spare black QJ Pyraminx if you want.


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2011)

NeedReality said:


> Anyone happen to have a spare 2x2 and a spare pyraminx that I could use? Both of mine just broke. I ordered new ones, but I'm trying to make sure that I have a safety net just in case they do not come in time.


NICHOLAS MARKOPOLOPOLOPOLOPOLOPOLOPOULOS you can borrow mine only if you promise to roux both events


----------



## NeedReality (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks guys. Looks like I won't have to worry about that problem anymore. 

Haha, Chester, I'm pretty sure it's not possible to do Roux on the pyraminx. I promise to do it on the 2 (sort of) and 3, though.


----------



## pistelli (Jun 11, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -Rubik's 4x4 (Disassembled) ($2)
> -Rubik's 3x3 ($3) - Lubed
> -V Cube 5 ($25) - Lubed and corner mod done
> -V Cube 6 ($30)
> ...


 
I'll buy that vcube 6 at the comp!


----------



## emolover (Jun 12, 2011)

pistelli said:


> I'll buy that vcube 6 at the comp!


 
Even though I am not IEnjoyCubing, I know that his cubes are white. Some dont like white


----------



## blah (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone driving through Dayton, OH? Or better, Lexington, KY?


----------



## pistelli (Jun 12, 2011)

emolover said:


> Even though I am not IEnjoyCubing, I know that his cubes are white. Some dont like white


 
I assumed it was white(most vcubes are), but it doesn't matter, I'm plastic color neutral  (and its ten bucks cheaper than amazon not including shipping)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 12, 2011)

pistelli said:


> I assumed it was white(most vcubes are), but it doesn't matter, I'm plastic color neutral  (and its ten bucks cheaper than amazon not including shipping)



Awesome  Glad I can sell it to you, I never solve it anymore because I find 6x6s annoying... by the way, I PMed you about more specifics.


----------



## emolover (Jun 12, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Awesome  Glad I can sell it to you, I never solve it anymore because I find 6x6s annoying... by the way, I PMed you about more specifics.


 
Are you planing to get a new 6x6? Like some knockoff version? Or are you just going to wait for the Dayan?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 12, 2011)

emolover said:


> Are you planing to get a new 6x6? Like some knockoff version? Or are you just going to wait for the Dayan?



I can wait for the Dayan.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, someone drive Chestie and I. The route Lexington -> Dayton -> Columbus is really the route you want to take, regardless of where you're coming from.


----------



## Carson (Jun 13, 2011)

ShadenSmith said:


> Hey, someone drive Chestie and I. The route Lexington -> Dayton -> Columbus is really the route you want to take, regardless of where you're coming from.



I wish I didn't have a final that day...


----------



## blah (Jun 13, 2011)

Carson said:


> I wish I didn't have a final that day...


Move the final.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 13, 2011)

Check your email chester


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 15, 2011)

3 days  By the way, I want to buy a Maru 5x5, so if anyone has it bring it to comp and maybe we can work out a deal.


----------



## blah (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone want to lend me cubes for multi? I have like 8 :/

I need a bunch of good cubes so if you happen to have more than one awesome cube, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## pistelli (Jun 17, 2011)

blah said:


> Anyone want to lend me cubes for multi? I have like 8 :/
> 
> I need a bunch of good cubes so if you happen to have more than one awesome cube, I would really appreciate it.



I have a ghosthand 2 you can use, you can also use either my f2 or guhong depending on which I am using, or both seeing as multi-blind is 12:30 and I won't need my cubes again until 3:15 for the second 3x3 speedsolve round. I'll talk to you at the comp(which is tomorrow  )


----------



## Micael (Jun 17, 2011)

GOGO Chester!

Please, lend him lots of great cubes!


----------



## pistelli (Jun 17, 2011)

How many are you attempting?


----------



## blah (Jun 17, 2011)

It's illegal to say.


----------



## professoralpha7 (Jun 17, 2011)

yay this will be my first comp i'm so excited


----------



## emolover (Jun 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> 3 days  By the way, I want to buy a Maru 5x5, so if anyone has it bring it to comp and maybe we can work out a deal.


 
I got one!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is anyone passing through or somewhere around Washington, PA tonight or tomorrow morning? My parents said they would be able to take me a couple hours north if someone was willing to meet me around there, and could provide some money for gas, etc. If you could do this, I would be forever grateful. PM me if you can. Thanks.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 17, 2011)

Woo! Tomorrow FTW! Chester, I can lend you an Alpha V/Guhong/Lunhui that are all pretty good


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Is anyone passing through or somewhere around Washington, PA tonight or tomorrow morning? My parents said they would be able to take me a couple hours north if someone was willing to meet me around there, and could provide some money for gas, etc. If you could do this, I would be forever grateful. PM me if you can. Thanks.


 
Just fall asleep in the car again, worked last time, didn't it?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2011)

That's not the problem, my parents can't stay at the comp all day, they have places to be, and so do all my sibs. I think I've got it taken care of though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 18, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> That's not the problem, my parents can't stay at the comp all day, they have places to be, and so do all my sibs. I think I've got it taken care of though.


 
That's good, i would've hated the opportunity to come in 3rd in 3x3.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sure you'll get 5 LL skips.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 18, 2011)

Results should be uploaded infrequently:
http://live.cubing.net/OhioOpen2011/


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 18, 2011)

It kind of scares me that there are more people signed up for an unofficial event than an official one that's not blindfolded or operated with feet.
EDIT: I don't see the Tickle Chester event on the schedule, so i'm just going to assume it will be during multi.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jun 18, 2011)

I think I left my cubetwist clock and uindy and I hope someone turned it in. The inserts are switched from what it was out of the box and it has black electrical tape on all four sides. Im not going to be able to be there so if anybody finds it let me know on here please


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> I don't see the Tickle Chester event on the schedule, so i'm just going to assume it will be during multi.


I hope not, because then I can't participate.

And anyway, I DEMAND TWO ROUNDS OF TICKLE CHESTER!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2011)

If Chester breaks multi WR, I'm to be credited because I made him quite single BLD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2011)

there are already DYKs

if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2011)

I have two brand-new GuHongs to contribute to the "cubes for Chester" cuberaising drive. The bad news: they're not broken in at all, so they're not very good. The good news: they haven't been restickered with the Hughey colorscheme yet.

Sleep wasn't good last night - I'm afraid it doesn't feel like a good day for multi.


----------



## Carson (Jun 18, 2011)

Chester and Mike: Good luck to you both!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 18, 2011)

NEW WORLD RECORD!

chester multi 17/17 in 53:xx


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2011)

> NEW WORLD RECORD!
> 
> chester multi 17/17 in 53:xx


Congrats Chester!
That is awesome


----------



## JackJ (Jun 18, 2011)

Chester wtf. Congrats, it's a well deserved world record!


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2011)

CHESTER!


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> If Chester breaks multi WR, I'm to be credited because I made him quit single BLD



hi there


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 18, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> hi there


Your original post said "quite single BLD" ;]

Congratulations Chester!


----------



## TanLaiChen (Jun 18, 2011)

congraz to Chester......^^
53 Minute15 Second To Solve 17.....Pro.....


----------



## Micael (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations Chester! That's awesome!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2011)

CHESTER! Amazing.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats to Chester and all others that were there, I had alot of fun except I did horrible in 2x2 and 3x3..


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 19, 2011)

DYK
-Multi + hand warmers + Chester = WR
-More renditions of Hey Jude and Chocolate Rain.
-Nick Popsicle
-I will beat John Brechon mercilessly in tennis, eventually.
-John Brechon will soon be opening a store, selling maru 3x3's.
-John Brechon does not know the Jeopardy theme song.
-My parent is too smart to do a team solve.
-Crislip's parents pull through again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good job on your multi Mike, even if it was off.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 19, 2011)

Overall, really fun competition

I got an 11.94 single and 13.60 average on 3x3 and a 1.03 single on magic


----------



## Kian (Jun 19, 2011)

I shared a text from Shaden about Chester's WR and the River Hill crowd was very happy to hear it! Congrats, Chester!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, it caused me to screw up a 4x4 solve . I wanted to DNF right there and ask more about it.


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2011)

GOOOOOD


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2011)

FML.

1. Wasn't thinking, did 2H - DNF
2. Dropped cube twice - 24
3. Forgot how to do V perm - 43
4. 19
5. 19

= worst OH average in competition history


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2011)

did you know
- guuuuuud
- new pbs but they still suck
- 10.03+2 with yet another lockup >_>
- needmoremarkapopolopolopolous
- my parents love me
- when we started pyraminx nobody cared about their solves cause they wanted to watch chester
- Blake Thompson is fast wat
- I like dropping my cube and going .3 tps in OH
- James' phone :S
- super saiyan hair
- varsity motel
- "i'm only .14 seconds above you in magic"


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks, Ryan. The memorization went really well; I slowed down and went through my memory an extra time because it was going so well. Apparently I mismemorized on one of the two bad cubes - I needed to do parity, but I had even cycles for edges, so I messed up somewhere. I was off by parity on that cube, and a three-cycle of corners on the other one (I'm not sure what I did wrong there - perhaps I'll check it later if I can get the scrambles). I had had very little sleep and thought it was going to be awful, but it was actually pretty easy. I think this proves I am really giving myself the worst possible conditions when practicing, since I always practice very late at night - I can probably do two more cubes during the day than I normally do at night when practicing.

Chester is awesome - congratulations, Chester!

Did you know?
- the world record included two of my cubes?
- that's not as impressive as it sounds (they hadn't been restickered yet)?
- Chester lost the argument?
- he's very mature for his age, so he already knew he was going to?


----------



## pistelli (Jun 19, 2011)

This was my first competition. Even though I didn't do that well, I had a lot of fun especially with the big pile of scrambled puzzles on the back table 
Also, Congrats to Chester on his World record!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 20, 2011)

This competition was a blast, even if I didn't get any sleep 

Some DYK's:

- Shaden is a TICKLING MACHINE!
- There are only two types of people who do OH
- Crislip and Brechon are self-admittedly type other than "nub" (of those who do OH)
- Apparently Ethan being my son isn't believable?
- I seem to get better times when I don't practice (non 3x3 speed events, anyway)
- Shaden farts louder than he snores
- Shaden's phone defies the laws of physics
- Chester and Shaden really wanted donuts, then decided McDonald's breakfast was better
- Shaden REALLY knows how to make little boys and girls cry
- I got two sub-X averages where I only had one counting solve that was sub-X

And the most important one:
- Ethan once played with a meatslicer...to say the least, he learned his lesson.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 20, 2011)

Results are posted (Thanks, Tim). Scrambles: http://www.cubingusa.com/ohio2011/scrambles.pdf


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2011)

JBCM627 said:


> Results are posted (Thanks, Tim). Scrambles: http://www.cubingusa.com/ohio2011/scrambles.pdf


 
Note that BLD rounds 1 and 2 were swapped. I know this because I was comparing against Rebecca's recall of her memorization that she gave me at dinner, and while her memorization was off, large strings of it are correct when compared against the round 2 first scramble, which is the only one she attempted. I also know the sheets got mixed up, so I suspect Jim just never corrected it for the website.

Rebecca's memo was significantly wrong, but I'm not sure if that's due to her having it wrong during the competition, or if she just got it mixed up by the time she gave it to me a few hours later. She suspected the reason she got it wrong was entirely because she messed up a Y perm.

Much thanks to Jim and Mitchell for a great competition!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 20, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> And the most important one:
> - Ethan once played with a meatslicer...to say the least, he learned his lesson.


 
:S


----------



## Julian (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds like a fun comp


----------

